# Cool Courses for Tolkien nuts!



## Eledhwen (Jul 20, 2005)

I was just browsing through the Autumn part-time college course lists for 2005, and to my joy and satisfaction, I see that this Autumn term I can take up longbow archery and medieval sword fighting. Yippee!

Does anyone else have Tolkien-flavoured courses available to them? Maybe you know of a Tolkien reading group or a 'learn Quenya' course, or even where you can learn the noble art of rope making. Tell everyone else!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 22, 2005)

I remember someone did once tell me there are Quenya college courses, but without specifying where. I thought that was cool, though. It's about as useless a language as you could wish to learn, from a practical standpoint, but that doesn't matter to me because it's beautiful. That's why I want to learn Quenya, and Sindarin, and Irish Gaelic, and Finnish, and Latin, and Old English, and Welsh, and Greek...in approximately that order. I do know a few snatches of several of those, but of course, actually learning them would be one of those in-my-dreams type scenarios. The only wide-spread language I find all that fascinating is Spanish, though I could possibly go for French and German eventually as well.

*ahem* Having, as always, managed to wander off-topic, I shall remove myself from this thread for the present. Oh, but I should mention before that, Yes I know Tolkien didn't like Gaelic, and I view that as one of his few short-comings. Ah well, each to his own.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 23, 2005)

Tolkien was a Mercian, which I think gave him a natural affinity for Welsh. I don't find spoken Gaelic any more appealing than other languages, but sung by Clannad - that's a different kettle of fish. I have 4 or 5 CDs of their music. Having said that, if Welsh or Gaelic were offered as courses locally, I'd sign up. 

On the courses offered locally, we have childcare problems, so my husband is doing the archery while I do the medieval sword fighting on a different day. Then I can do the archery next term, while he can sign up for advanced archery (what more is there, we wonders?). I'm hoping the sword fighting will help my writing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> I'm hoping the sword fighting will help my writing.



Nothing like experience for a good story.  I read, watch movies, play and *sorry Rai, I can't help it!* soak it all up like a sponge!  It's the only way to get that line to sound perfect!  

I only know of a community collage that might. As for if they really do anything 'Tolkienish'... you got me.  I would love to sword fight and have used a bow before, but have yet to hear if there's really anything like what you're asking. Thought it would be VERRY COOL!!!


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 24, 2005)

Blimey!

Didn't know Mercia existed anymore! Thought Tolkien was a brummie?

Archery is great though Eledhwen! Definitely recommended from my point of view although you need to start with smaller bows than longbows. They are INCREDIBLY difficult to draw. Medieval archers in Henry V's army at Agincourt were often actually physically deformed by their skill, with one shoulder massively more powerful and muscular than the other!
Good luck! I like the sound of a Quenya course too! Might try that out..


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 25, 2005)

My sister was looking at colleges a few years ago and an awful lot of them had archery and fencing...but that's about all I've seen.

*whispers* guess what I learnt last week? Staff fighting! Whoohoo!


----------

